# [Recurve] Hoyt vs. Win/Win vs. Samick



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

*Hoyt vs Win& Win vs Samick*

Well first off we're compairing apples to apples here, all of them will shoot arrows they all have different price points and all in the right hands are very competitive risers and limbs. But some are a little sweeter/ bitter than others and ultimately which one you like boils down to personal experiance/ preferance.

I shoot/work for a local hoyt dealer and so I only feel qualified to comment on the Hoyts. I shoot a Hoyt GMX and have shot a Hoyt Helix and an older Radian, all of which are solidly built aluminum risers. Helix is a little more dead in the hands, and unreactive but very stable and forgiving. The GMX is more lively in the hands and reactive, but to me a little less stable and it may be nostalga speaking but it doesn't feel like the GMX is as forgiving as my helix was. The Radian is a rock in the hands but dated in design, lacking a center shot adjustment feature.

On the limb side of things I have shot both a Hoyt Carbon Foam limb (900CX's) and a Hoyt Wood/ Carbon limb (Carbon 300's) Both of which performed very well and I honestly have no complaints with. Baring one issue with a broken limb tip and a 6 week wait for warranty replacements on the 900CX's. But Not every set of limbs from any manufacturer are gonna be perfect..some have less problems and usually those are the ones that sell the most limbs i.e. Hoyt, Win&Win, Border, Samick, seb. flute,etc.

Speed was better out of the carbon foam limbs and they don't stack, wood/carbon limb stacked up more and shot slower at the same poundage with the same arrow.

Hope that this was somewhat helpful.
Tony


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

Every one of those bows listed will shoot better than any archer!! This choice should best be made on shooting feel, unfortunately we cannot usually test them all before purchase. Go with what is convenient or what pleases you aesthetically!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Bows I have shot extensively (currently available)

Hoyt GMX, Helix, Nexus 900CX and G3 Limbs

WW Inno Riser, Inno Limbs, WINEX Limbs


Samick Agulla Ultra, Samick Agulla and Extreme Limbs


PSE XFactor and XPression limbs


General observations

I don't like the fact that many korean bows do not have a back weight bushing


Hoyt Limbs are less poundage than Korean Limbs with the same marked weight.

WinEx Limbs are the smoothest I have shot

Earl Made Sky Carbon wood are every bit as smooth and fast as any of the modern foam limbs.

As the fellow above me noted, its feel-all of those bows are better than me and better than just about anyone on this forum.

What do I use

Indoors I use a Helix with WW WINEX limbs or Hoyt 900CX

Field I use a GMX with 900 limbs

FITA I used to use a pair of Matrix then a Pair of Nexus. Haven't decided this year-will worry about that after the field meets are over.


I can still shoot my 11 year old sky as well as any of the above. 38 Pound Sky limbs shoot as fast as 40 pound 900 CX hoyt limbs


Samick Extreme limbs often run heavy-my 42 Mediums are no lighter than 46 pounds at my 28.75 draw


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Years ago, I asked a multi-time member of the US Olympic team whether he found one bow to be better than another. His response: all premium bows will outshoot any human being, so it does not really matter. He was shooting a particular bow because he negotiated the best deal with that particular manufacturer. He said that getting the grip to your liking, on any of them, was very important and he felt that the feel and performance of the limbs was more important than the riser.
I will add, and I am sure that Jim echoes my sentiments: although the riser does not matter, when you are old and have physical problems, you want a flexible riser (like an X-factor or Matrix). When you are strong and healthy, especially when looking for speed, look to a stiff riser (like an Aerotec). A good shooter will utilize these vastly different feel risers to the same level, so performance is not the issue.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> all premium bows will outshoot any human being, so it does not really matter. He was shooting a particular bow because he negotiated the best deal with that particular manufacturer.


Bingo!

Now only if most ametuers would believe this, it would save them a lot of time that they spend agonizing and arguing over different bows...

John.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Now only if most ametuers would believe this, it would save them a lot of time that they spend agonizing and arguing over different bows...
> 
> John.



I'm going to start by saying I agree with this. However, if the person feels like the bow doesn't shoot as well as another, they will always tend to do worse. So As much as the bows are similar, the unique feel of each bow can make a difference to each individual. So they all shoot better than a person, but find the better shooting one that feels the best to you.


----------



## adamg32 (Feb 1, 2008)

I wish I could give you more advice on the brand to brand comparison, but I have only shot Hoyt for my 1.5 years of shooting, so what Jim C. said is probably the best comparison you will get. However, I would like to provide the following thought that limbwalker brought up and that saved me a lot of time and money. Anything will you get will work for you as long as you are willing to put in the time and sweat (and tears sometimes). Get what you can get a deal on, as my friend always says, the best deal is an inside deal. I got my nexus from a guy who I know took good care of his stuff, and I will shoot it until I am good enough to get deals from manufacturers. My coach likes to say that the best of the best can take any bow and shoot it well, as long as the arrows are well tuned, so I would argue that whatever you think looks the best/fits your budget is the right riser for you. I would spend more time and effort on arrows than a riser. Just my (longer than intended) two cents.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

TheShadowEnigma said:


> I'm going to start by saying I agree with this. However, if the person feels like the bow doesn't shoot as well as another, they will always tend to do worse. So As much as the bows are similar, the unique feel of each bow can make a difference to each individual. So they all shoot better than a person, but find the better shooting one that feels the best to you.


Totally agree!!! 

Equipment does make a difference...even in the hands of an elite archer.

Tournaments are won and lost by a matter of a few points.

Find out what the characteristics are in a bow that you can expound upon and you will find out the best riser and limbs for you personally.

Ray


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

hoyt ftw

iam getting a all new hoyt bow


----------

